# Siemens Logo oder Wago SPS-Steuerung



## Japhico (16 November 2017)

Moin,
ich bin gerade mit meinem Hausbau soweit durch, dass ich mich jetzt entscheiden muss welche Steuerung (Hersteller egal; SPS sollte es sein) ich gerne nehmen würde.
Ich habe alle Kabel zur Hauptverteilung gezogen (es gibt keine Unterverteilung).
Ich würde gerne die Lichter (15 verschiedene Kreise), Steckdosen (nicht jede Steckdose sondern vereinzelt ca. 25 stk.), Heizung (Fußbodenheizung ca. 12 kreise), Jalousien (17 einzelne) einzeln über Handy schalten können.
Hier und auch in anderen Foren wird immer viel diskutiert (will man einen Mercedes,BMW oder Audi fahren; es ist Geschmacksache).
Mir geht es darum:
Ich hätte gerne eine SPS-Steuerung mit der ich alles abdecken kann, was ich oben aufgelistet habe.
Als Beispiel:
Die Jalousien sollen nicht zeitlich gesteuert werden, sondern erst wenn ich den Schalter im Zimmer betätige oder auf meinem Handy sage: Jalousie Küche schließen.
Mehrfach habe ich schon gelesen das die Siemens Logo anfällig sein soll. Ist es wirklich so oder gibt es die Probleme auch bei Wago?
Wäre es möglich alles einzeln über Handy steuern zu können mit einer App? (ich meine das Siemens das anbietet)
Ich habe da nicht so viel Ahnung von und hoffe das ihr mir helfen könnt.

Gruß
Chris


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (16 November 2017)

Wenn ich lese wieviele Ein/Ausgänge du schalten möchtest denke ich das du mit einer Logo alleine nicht auskommen wirst. 
Ist zwar schon was her und kann dich geändert haben aber meine was im Kopf zu haben das da Max irgendwas um die 24 Eingänge geht. Bei 17 Rollos hast du ja schon (in der Theorie) 34 Eingänge. 
Also ich persönlich würde hier zur Wago greifen da es dort schon viele Dinge fertig gibt für Hausautomatisierung und es gibt hier auch eine App. Egal ob Wago oder Beckhoff oder Logo wirst du einige Relais zum Koppeln brauchen. Hier zumindest für Licht evtl an eine „Hand Ein“ Möglichkeit denken wenn die SPS mal nix mehr macht oder das was sie will.


----------



## Passion4Automation (17 November 2017)

Schließe mich da an, ganz klar Wago oder Beckhoff. Mit der Entwicklungsumgebung musst du dich etwas einarbeiten, aber mit Ehrgeiz geht alles. Mit der Logo bist du schnell an den Grenzen. 
Im Forum findest du da sehr viel zum lesen. 
Mit der Wago kann man so ziemlich alles machen, das was du vor hast ist da nur die Spitze des Eisberges. 
Durchstöbere mal das Forum nach Wago oder Beckhoff und du wirst fündig.


----------



## GLT (18 November 2017)

Japhico schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne die Lichter (15 verschiedene Kreise), Steckdosen (nicht  jede Steckdose sondern vereinzelt ca. 25 stk.), Heizung (Fußbodenheizung  ca. 12 kreise), Jalousien (17 einzelne) einzeln über Handy schalten  können.


Somit ergeben sich mindestens folgende Ein-/Ausgangsanforderungen

Licht: mind.15 Eingänge, 15 Ausgänge
Steckdose: (x) Eingänge, 15 Ausgänge (x= wieviele Befehlstellen zusätzlich zu Handy)
Jalousien: mind. 17-34 (j) Eingänge, 34 Ausgänge
Heizung:  Eingänge, (yy) Ausgänge

(x) Taster für jeweilige Steckdosenschaltung
(j) 1-Taster-, 2-Taster-Konfig
 Temperaturmessstellen - je nach Anzahl Räume oder evtl. Mischwertbildung - idR PT oder Kuhstall-Thermostat
(yy) nach Räumen, gewünschter Kreisaufteilung (manche Kreise gehören ja auch zusammen)

Zählt man zusammen, könnten das nur mehrere LOGO!s im Verbund lösen.
Für eine Wago ist das ein Klacks u. dürfte kostenseitig besser abschneiden.



Japhico schrieb:


> Die Jalousien sollen nicht zeitlich gesteuert werden, sondern erst wenn  ich den Schalter im Zimmer betätige oder auf meinem Handy sage: Jalousie  Küche schließen.


Bei Jalousien ist eine Wetterstation nötig - die muss bei der SPS berücksichtig werden.

Bedienung über Oberfläche/App oder tatsächlich per Sprachsteuerung /-erkennung? So Zeug wie Alexxa?

Stellt sich nun die Frage - wer baut/realisiert es, nimmt es in Betrieb - Du selber?
Die SPS macht keinerlei Automatiken, sondern ist quasi nur da, damit man mit dem Handy rumspielen kann u. das ist die Hauptintension?

Falls du letzten Satz mit derzeit Ja beantworten kannst - bist Du das richtige Opfer für den Smarthome-Betrugskrampf - Leute die meinen, ein Smarthome heisst deshalb so, weil man es mit dem Smartphone bedient (völliger Quatsch, Geldvernichtung u. Kundenverarsche).

Bei einer SPS-Lösung würde ich klar auf eine WAGO setzen, jedoch würd ich an deiner Stelle durchaus auch KNX in Betracht ziehen; bei letzterem sparst Du dir die ganzen Relais, da direkt mit 16A an den Ausgängen gearbeitet wird, Handbedienung perse integriert ist.

Aufgrund der Fragestellung gehe ich nicht davon aus, das SPS "dein Geschäft" ist u. keine bis max. geringe Vorkenntnisse vorhanden sind - mit KNX kämst Du schneller u. sicherer zum Ziel.


----------



## PN/DP (18 November 2017)

GLT schrieb:


> Die SPS macht keinerlei Automatiken, sondern ist quasi nur da, damit man mit dem Handy rumspielen kann u. das ist die Hauptintension?
> 
> Falls du letzten Satz mit derzeit Ja beantworten kannst - bist Du das richtige Opfer für den Smarthome-Betrugskrampf - Leute die meinen, ein Smarthome heisst deshalb so, weil man es mit dem Smartphone bedient (völliger Quatsch, Geldvernichtung u. Kundenverarsche).


 *ACK*




Japhico schrieb:


> Mehrfach habe ich schon gelesen das die Siemens Logo anfällig sein soll.


Anfällig für was?

Btw: Ich meine, die Wago und Beckhoff sind viel mehr anfällig als die Logo für Programmierfehler durch ungenaue/unvollständige/unlogische Logik wie sie oft durch Programmieranfänger produziert wird. Besonders wenn man in ST programmiert (weil man FUP und CFC vielleicht für Kinderkram hält). Die LOGO ist nur in FUP und KOP programmierbar, da ist schonmal viel Mist gar nicht möglich, der gerne in ST gemacht wird.

Harald


----------



## Blockmove (19 November 2017)

Japhico schrieb:


> Ich habe da nicht so viel Ahnung von und hoffe das ihr mir helfen könnt.



Wenn man kaum Ahnung hat, dann kann man sich auch Loxone anschauen.
Das System ist einfach zu programmieren und erstellt quasi automatisch eine Visualisierung für Smartphone.
Entspricht also genau deinen Anforderungen. Ob es deinen Preisvorstellungen entspricht, sei mal dahingestellt 

Hat man Ahnung, dann ist Wago eine sehr gute Wahl.

Logo ist für deine Anforderungen zu klein.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## thomsguy (19 November 2017)

Und warum sollte die LOGO dafür zu klein sein?
Habe selbst mein ganzes Haus mit mehreren LOGO´s automatisiert. Es geht alles wenn man will.


----------



## Blockmove (19 November 2017)

thomsguy schrieb:


> Und warum sollte die LOGO dafür zu klein sein?
> Habe selbst mein ganzes Haus mit mehreren LOGO´s automatisiert. Es geht alles wenn man will.



Du lieferst doch schon die Erklärung mit:
Man braucht mehrere Logos ...
Das macht dann schon mal Laune bei der Visu und geht weiter bei den Querverbindungen.
Der einzige Vorteil ist vielleicht die Ausfallsicherheit.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## thomsguy (19 November 2017)

und wo ist das Problem mit mehreren LOGO´s???
Visu mit richtigem HMI ist echt Pipi einfach. Und Über VNC kann alles auch übers Handy oder von extern bedient werden.
Man muss es nur so wollen.

Aber es kann ja jeder so machen wie er will.


----------



## Blockmove (19 November 2017)

thomsguy schrieb:


> und wo ist das Problem mit mehreren LOGO´s???



Und wo ist der Vorteil von Logo?
Beim Einsatz von mehreren Controllern fällt der Preisvorteil gegenüber Wago schnell weg.
Nimmt man einen aktuellen Wago PFC100, dann ist z.B. eine HTML5-Visu dabei.

Aber wie du schreibst, es kann jeder machen was er will


----------



## GLT (20 November 2017)

Loxone könnte in so einem Fall schon eine Lösung darstellen - da ich die "grüne Pest" aufgrund einiger Randbedingungen im Regelfall ohnehin nicht empfehlen kann, fällt die gedanklich meist hintenrunter. Für Gebäudeautomation taugt es nicht, aber für Smarthome geht's schon.


----------



## Stero (20 November 2017)

Vorteil Logo:
Einfacher zu programmieren
Braucht keinen tiefen Verteiler
Die Modelle mit Display lassen sich auch ohne Rechner/Visu (eingeschränkt) bedienen.

Vorteil Wago:
Besser konfigurierbar, man kauft nur die IOs die man braucht
Deutlich weniger Einschränkungen bei Anzahl und Auswahl der Schnittstellen (AO, AI, Dali, Enocean, RS232/485, KNX, ...
Mehr Möglichkeiten bei der Programmierung
Gute Gebrauchtpreise für die Karten in der Bucht

Dimmen von Lampen:
Logo: 0-10V
Wago: 0-10V, Dali, RS485 (Eltako) ...

Heizkreise:
Logo: 0-10V oder PWM, wobei man dann wieder teure SSR braucht
Wago:  PWM 24V direkt auf die DOs und fertig

Preisbeispiel (gebraucht aber neuwertig) 2Ch 0-10V AO:
Logo8 ab 60€
Wago ca. 10-20€
...


----------



## oliver.tonn (20 November 2017)

Hallo Harald,


PN/DP schrieb:


> Btw: Ich meine, die Wago und Beckhoff sind viel mehr anfällig als die Logo für Programmierfehler durch ungenaue/unvollständige/unlogische Logik wie sie oft durch Programmieranfänger produziert wird. Besonders wenn man in ST programmiert (weil man FUP und CFC vielleicht für Kinderkram hält). Die LOGO ist nur in FUP und KOP programmierbar, da ist schonmal viel Mist gar nicht möglich, der gerne in ST gemacht wird.


könntest Du diese Aussage mal etwas gründlicher ausführen. Mich würde mal interessieren, wo Du hier Probleme siehst.


----------



## offliner (22 November 2017)

https://support.industry.siemens.com/cs/ww/de/view/64143308


----------



## Blockmove (22 November 2017)

GLT schrieb:


> Loxone könnte in so einem Fall schon eine Lösung darstellen - da ich die "grüne Pest" aufgrund einiger Randbedingungen im Regelfall ohnehin nicht empfehlen kann, fällt die gedanklich meist hintenrunter. Für Gebäudeautomation taugt es nicht, aber für Smarthome geht's schon.



Grüne Pest ... Nette Formulierung 
Deine Bemerkung zu den Randbedingungen betrifft aber eher die Preispolitik und so manche Entscheidungen der Firmenleitung, oder?


----------



## GLT (22 November 2017)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Deine Bemerkung zu den Randbedingungen betrifft aber eher die Preispolitik und so manche Entscheidungen der Firmenleitung, oder?


Sowohl, als auch - und wenn man Mist baut, sollte man den nicht schönreden.


----------



## Japhico (22 November 2017)

Hi Leute,

danke für eure netten und korrekten antworten.
Ich hatte eigentlich mit anderen Antworten wie:  Wenn man das schon nicht weiß .......
Die Schalter im Haus wurden jetzt so vorbereitet das ich das ganz normale Gira-Programm nehmen würde und gerne über die guten alten Schlater auch noch schalten würde.
Soweit ich weiß kann man mit Loxone szenen schalten.
Die Meinungen in Sachen Hausautomatisierung gehen ja doch recht weit auseinander, ist aber wahrscheinlich auch Ansichtssache.
Nach den Kommentaren zu urteilen würde zu dem was ich vor habe eine WAGO-Steuerung am besten passen.
Ich möchte mir jetzt auch nicht jeden Mist andrehen lassen aber gibt es etwas worauf ich besonders achten sollte wenn ich mich für eine WAGO entscheiden sollte?


----------



## Stero (22 November 2017)

Noch ein Vorteil der Logo:
So ziemlich jeder Elektriker hatte in seiner Ausbildung mal mit dem Teil zu tun.
Und die Software ist für'n Appl un' Ei zu haben.

Ich hab mal grob überschlagen, wenn du nix dimmen willst lässt sich alles mit 4 Logos und 8 DM16 erschlagen (15di/do Licht, 25do Steckd., 34di/do Jalou, ca 6do FBH (ich geh mal davon aus dass die 12 Kreise sich auf ca 6 Räume aufteilen), Temperaturerfassung mit PT1000 an den 10V-AI der Logo Grundgeräte)
Dazu Relais (Licht, Jalou, Std) und 6 SSR für die FBH).
Zum dimmen kämen noch paar AM2 AQ dazu.
Da die Logo 8 ab FS04 auch Modbus TCP beherrscht könnte man ein paar DI/DO auch mit preiswerten Modbus I/Os erschlagen.
Du könntest sogar einen Wago Netzwerkkoppler mit der Logo ansteuern falls du dich garnicht entscheiden kannst


----------



## Henry-Paul (25 Februar 2020)

würde mich ja jetzt nach ca. 3 Jahren interesieren wie deine Entscheidung ausgefallen ist und wie deine Efahrungen sind. 
Ich hätte dir ja zu nichts von den beiden SPSen geraten. Es sind Speicherprogrammierbare Steuerungen und das was du brauchst ist eine Gebäudeautomatisation. Also im Ernstfall KNX/EIB das ist natürlich für ein Eigenheim viel zu teuer. Aber es gibt ja auch noch andere Systeme wie PEHA Loxone oder ComxeIO
SPS ist nicht wirklich gut für Smart-Home und Gebäudeautomatisation.


----------



## Blockmove (25 Februar 2020)

Henry-Paul schrieb:


> würde mich ja jetzt nach ca. 3 Jahren interesieren wie deine Entscheidung ausgefallen ist und wie deine Efahrungen sind.
> Ich hätte dir ja zu nichts von den beiden SPSen geraten. Es sind Speicherprogrammierbare Steuerungen und das was du brauchst ist eine Gebäudeautomatisation. Also im Ernstfall KNX/EIB das ist natürlich für ein Eigenheim viel zu teuer. Aber es gibt ja auch noch andere Systeme wie PEHA Loxone oder ComxeIO
> SPS ist nicht wirklich gut für Smart-Home und Gebäudeautomatisation.



Sorry, aber du hast ja mal richtig Ahnung.
KNX als viel zu teuer zu bezeichnen und gleichzeitig Loxone als Alternative nennen.
Sorry, aber das passt nun wirklich nicht. 

Und warum soll eine SPS nicht wirklich gut für Gebäudeautomatisierung sein?


----------



## Passion4Automation (25 Februar 2020)

Losgelöst von jedem System, kann ich nur sagen, bitte vorher informieren.
Loxone, KNX oder Wago Sps kosten bei anständiger VDE konformer Installation ziemlich das gleiche.

Ich kann dir mal mein Wago System zeigen, da kann man dann anschauen was mit einer Sps im EFH alles so geht 

KNX ist Standard, einfacher als SPS und man findet leichter jemanden der es betreut. 

In großen Gebäuden sind SPS, n mit KNX als SubBus Standard.


----------



## Blockmove (25 Februar 2020)

goifalracer schrieb:


> In großen Gebäuden sind SPS, n mit KNX als SubBus Standard.



Der "Trend" ist eigentlich die Kombination der Systeme.
Und hier spielt Wago seine Stärken aus.
Du bekommst von kaum einem anderen Hersteller soviele Schnittstellen wie von Wago.
Auf den neuen PFC kannst du Docker installieren und kannst dann dort z.B. Node RED laufen lassen.
Eine ziemlich gelungene Kombi in der viel Potential steckt.
Gerade für die ganzen "Smarthome-Basteleien"


----------



## emilio20 (26 Februar 2020)

Node Red ist ein sehr mächtiges Werkzeug für IOT. Aber hierfür brauch man nicht unbedingt eine Wago.
Node Red läuft auf ein Raspberry pi für 30€ einem Siemens IOT2040 für 200€ oder einer Wago PFC.
Das sollte aber kein Kaufgrund für die Steuerung sein. 

Bei Wago kenne ich mich nicht aus, aber für Siemens gibt es eine Node in Node Red die auch jeder Steuerung läuft auf der Node Red läuft.


----------



## Blockmove (26 Februar 2020)

emilio20 schrieb:


> Node Red ist ein sehr mächtiges Werkzeug für IOT. Aber hierfür brauch man nicht unbedingt eine Wago.
> Node Red läuft auf ein Raspberry pi für 30€ einem Siemens IOT2040 für 200€ oder einer Wago PFC.
> Das sollte aber kein Kaufgrund für die Steuerung sein.
> 
> Bei Wago kenne ich mich nicht aus, aber für Siemens gibt es eine Node in Node Red die auch jeder Steuerung läuft auf der Node Red läuft.



30€ für Raspi ... ohne SD-Card, Gehäuse, Netzteil, Echtzeituhr.
200€ für einen IoT2040 ... Und dann geht mit die Freude los mit dem schlecht gepflegten Linux.

Also - wie bereits geschrieben - macht Wago aktuell viel richtig


----------



## Henry-Paul (27 Februar 2020)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Sorry, aber du hast ja mal richtig Ahnung.
> KNX als viel zu teuer zu bezeichnen und gleichzeitig Loxone als Alternative nennen.
> Sorry, aber das passt nun wirklich nicht.
> 
> Und warum soll eine SPS nicht wirklich gut für Gebäudeautomatisierung sein?




Sorry aber da halte ich locker dagegen 

SPS ist eine Maschienen oder Anlagensteuerung. Man kann damit jehe nach Leistungsklasse (Logo= Kleinsteuerung, S7-1500= Sehr umfangreich und Skalierbar) kleine Automatiesierungsaufgaben oder große Industrieanlagen Steuern und Überwachen. Aber ich kenne keine SPS die Komfortfunktionen wie zum Beispiel Szenenkontroller, Komfortheizungskontoller usw. zur verfügung stellt.
ja man kann mit SPS-en auch kleine Automatiesierungsaufgaben in einem Eigenheim einrichten aber es wird im besten Fall nur eine Bastellösung werden.
Die Preisunterschiede zwischen KNX und Loxone sind immens.
KNX in einem Eigenheim (Zwei Etagen+Carport+Garten) ab 10.000 Euro aufwärtz wenn der Kunde dann noch ein Homeserver will um mit der Anlage zu spielen kommen noch mal ab 2500 Euro dazu. Der Elektriker will auch was verdienen also noch mal 6000 Euro drauf und die meisten Bauherren wollen kein Elso Ramsch kommen noch mal 2500 Euro drauf. KNX mit Elektro und hochwertigen Installationsmaterial also locker 20.000 Euro. Gehe damit mal zu einem Schwäbischen Häuslebauer, da fligts du im hohen Bogen wieder raus.
Loxone: der Elektriker ist fix 6000 Euro da kann man nichts dran machen. Für Gira, Jung oder Bercker noch mal 2500 Euro ist auch fix. Für Loxone oder auch ComexIO kommen dann noch mal so 4000 bis 5000 dazu und da hast du schon alles drin.

Leute die gegen sowas wie Loxone oder Peha wettern wissen nicht was sie damit umsetzen können. Ich habe so an die 20 Loxone-Projekte, noch mal 18 ComexIO-Projekte und früher einige Peha-Anlagen bis jetzt umgesetzt. 
KNX mache ich nicht mehr weil es keiner mehr Kauft aber vor 15 Jahren habe ich auch das noch gemacht. 
Sorry, ich weis wovon ich rede


----------



## edison (2 März 2020)

Henry-Paul schrieb:


> Ich habe so an die 20 Loxone-Projekte, noch mal 18 ComexIO-Projekte ... bis jetzt umgesetzt.



Da würde mich jetzt mal interessieren, wie Du diese beiden zueinander siehst?

(Habe meine selbstgebaute Hausautomatisierung vor Jahren von einer S7 300 mit Protool als Visu auf Loxone umgerüstet und bin ganz zufrieden mit dem Kram)


----------



## Henry-Paul (11 März 2020)

Die unterschiede zwischen Loxone und ComexIO sind schon immens. Schon die Herangehensweise der Programmiernug ist grundverschieden. 
Bei Loxone gefällt mir persönlich die App besser als bei ComexIO aber bei ComexIO kann man ein Bild hinterlegen und da den Schaltfunktionen drauf legen. Also ähnlich wie bei Siemens.
Bei Loxone hat man mehr schnittstellen (aber ich habe sowas wie IR oder RS485) noch nicht gebraucht. 
Weniger ist oft mehr. Die meisten Leute haben nach 18 Monate sowieso kein intresse an ihr System. Es muss im hintergrund laufen und die leute in ruhe lassen. 

mir persönlich sind die Jungs aus Reinland/Pfalz irgendwie sympatischer als die aroganten Ösis.

aber letzendlich endscheidet der Kunde was er will und wenn da einer daherkommt und unbedingt LON haben will werde ich meinen LON-Maker heraussuchen und auch wieder LON bauen.


----------



## Blockmove (12 März 2020)

Henry-Paul schrieb:


> mir persÃ¶nlich sind die Jungs aus Reinland/Pfalz irgendwie sympatischer als die aroganten Ã–sis



Mit ihrer Haltung haben sich die Loxone-Kollegen viel kaputt gemacht.
Zuerst fördert man aktiv eine Community. Nutzt sie als Tester und billigen Support.
Bringt dann die Community Ideen und Lösungen wie die Verwendung von Modbus-IO,
dann kommt der Holzhammer und die Firmware wird geändert. 
Support ist auch immer ein Punkt.
Man hat tolle Features wie Kamera- und Multimedia-Integration.
Nur ist hierfür natürlich Unterstützung erforderlich.
Ein Freund mit großen Installationsbetrieb hat Loxone daher aus dem Programm geworfen.


Gruß 
Blockmove


----------



## Daniel_G (17 März 2020)

Wenn man ein wenig an die zukunft denkt wird man KNX einbauen. Standart seit Jahren und nicht ein Hersteller sondern diverse.
Ich habe KNX, Siemens SPS und IP-Symcon im einsatz, habe alle möglichkeiten damit. 
Ich bin mir sicher KNX läuft auch in 15 Jahren noch... der Rest eher hoffen 
Gruß Daniel


----------



## peterjo (29 März 2020)

Henry-Paul schrieb:


> Die unterschiede zwischen Loxone und ComexIO sind schon immens. Schon die Herangehensweise der Programmiernug ist grundverschieden.



Hallo Henry-Paul,

ich bin auch gerade bei der Entscheidungsfindung welche SmartHome-Steuerung.
Kannst du ev. die beiden noch etwas besser differenzieren (wo die Vor/Nachteile liegen) ?
Oder noch eine Wago ?

Schnittstelle zu KNX möglich ?


----------



## GLT (3 April 2020)

Sowohl ComexIO, als auch Wago kann man mit KNX verbinden.

Wenn es im Eigenheim und noch dazu als DIY rein der Visu dienen soll, würde ich keines davon nehmen.


----------



## peterjo (3 April 2020)

GLT schrieb:


> Wenn es im Eigenheim und noch dazu als DIY rein der Visu dienen soll, würde ich keines davon nehmen.



was wäre dein Vorschlag ?
Viso nicht vorranging, eher Joulosien und Heizungsraumreg. und Beleuchtung Wohn-Küchenbereich!


----------



## GLT (3 April 2020)

RTR u. Beleuchtung kann KNX ganz alleine u. Beschattung (je nach Wetterstation) auch.

Ich mach seid >25 Jahren KNX u. teilweise braucht man früher noch für viele Dinge eine übergeordnete Logik - das kann man heutzutage schon auf Komponentenebene erschlagen.

Ob man sich jetzt FHEM, openHAB, Edomi,... oder was aus dem IoT-Bereich "drüberbastelt" ist schon eher Geschmackssache.

Bei reinem KNX würd ich mir zumindest Edomi mal genauer ansehen.


----------

